# Combat Sambo and MMA



## LoneRider (May 25, 2009)

Another question regarding combat sambo. Other than rules (2 x 2.5 minute rounds, the use of a gi top, head gear and mouth guard (at least in the fight I saw on Human Weapon) the combat sambo tournament seemed very similar to MMA. Are there other differences between MMA stateside and what one sees in combat sambo? 

One another note: It seems to me that sambo tends to prepare its fighters to do well in MMA compared to most other martial arts (Fedor Emilianenko being the best example I can think of).


----------



## Guardian (Nov 28, 2009)

Doesn't seem to be much of an interest in this type of system, I'm curious as to why not personally.  I figured with this type of site, the Russian Martial Arts would acquire more interest.  There are probably just to many boards for this site and most stay to the main ones.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Nov 29, 2009)

If you look in the US, most people who study jiu jitsu for mma would do it without the gi and they would often crosstrain in muay thai or boxing and wrestling. In many ways, they do not need for a system that is mma like because they could already be trained in muay thai or boxing, wrestling and jiu jitsu.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 29, 2009)

Intersting concept there, thanks.  Sambo has been around for a long time though.  I guess you just go with what is more available though and Sambo not be a widely know art in the U.S. just would not get the advertisement as mentioned compared to Jujitsu or the others.

Thanks.


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 30, 2009)

Guardian said:


> Intersting concept there, thanks.  Sambo has been around for a long time though.  I guess you just go with what is more available though and Sambo not be a widely know art in the U.S. just would not get the advertisement as mentioned compared to Jujitsu or the others.
> 
> Thanks.



I always wanted to learn sambo, but the biggest problem with sambo is finding it....

I tried to find some sambo schools for a while.  In my entire state, there was only one listed that I could find on any web search, and he didn't teach anymore.  There's a world class BJJ instructor in my town (won his division at the mundials a few years back).  And another 4-5 black belts within an hour drive. That's just in the midwest.  I keep hoping more sambo will get out there, but BJJ seems to have the grappling market pretty locked up right now.


----------

